# Volunteering



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Well, I just had my first shift as a volunteer with the humane society which supplies/maintains the cats at a local Petsmart.
I was overwhelmed at first--7 cats and people waiting for me so that they could see the kitties!
It turned out to be a lot of work--but once I got the hang of it and knowing the kitties, it turned out to be great!
I got one definite adoption--pending application
and 2 other possible....
and a lot of people were interested in the kitties...
whew! a lot of work...but rewarding...
hope I did things correctly...fed, scooped, washed a couple dirty litter boxes, emptied trash, and play with all the kitties in addition to answering questions and dealing with people and kids....
whew!!!!


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Wow... Sounds like you did great and had fun doing it!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Sounds like you did perfectly! I do something similar at our local PS. I have it down to a system. I serve out the canned food and put all the trays on the floor about 3 feet from each other then open the cages and help the top cats down. I scoop the litter boxes, refresh the towels and blankets for each one, then go back through the line a second time refilling the kibble bowls emptying and refilling the water bowls. Yes, a lot of work, but once you get a rhythm down it's easy. Tuesday morning is my morning this week!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

The trick is to make sure everyone gets fed at the same time! Cats are NOT patient at lunch time! It can be a ball room blitz...


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Well done!!


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks, One of the kitties did get adopted. There were 2 in the cage--twins!!! and I was getting confused with their names...did not have name tags on! they were on the cage, so I was very confused..but it worked out in the end. The family got the correct cat! They knew which one they wanted! 
I am a fill-in because all the shifts are covered. I am also the last one on the list, so we will see....
I have a lot of things going on in my life right now, so I think the fill-in is good for me. I feel a part of the group, especially with all the updates; and I am always in Petsmart so I know the group of kitties.....
:cat


----------

